# Grobe Fehler im Ledererguide



## ichbinnichtschuld (19. Januar 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/guides/2075/spezialis...derverarbeitung



> *Spezialisten für eine Spezialisierung*
> 
> Die Wahl der richtigen Spezialisierung richtet sich direkt nach Eurer gespielten Klasse: So eignet sich Drachenlederverarbeitung vor allem für Jäger, und Verstärker-Schamanen und Elementar-Schamanen. Elementarlederverarbeitung ist für Schurken, und Feral-Druiden und Elementar-Schamanen genau richtig. Heil-Druiden und Moonkin-Druiden Heil-Schamanen fahren mit der Stammeslederverarbeitung am besten. Für Heil-Schamanen gibt es leider keine geeignete Spezialisierung, sie sollten einen anderen Beruf wählen. Nachdem die Spezialisierung keine Pflichtübung ist, um zum Großmeister der Lederverarbeitung aufzusteigen könnt Ihr diese auch vernachlässigen. Jedoch lohnt sich die Mühe, denn einige Muster bieten Euch deutlich höherwertige Ausrüstungen, als Ihr sie in Instanzen findet oder durch Questbelohnungen bekommt.



die korrigierte Version. alles was rot ist.
ihr solltet euren guide schnellstens dahingehen korrigieren, bevor anfänger deshalb unnütz gold ausgeben, bzw für speziänderung zahlen.


----------



## dumdidumdi (19. Januar 2008)

Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Zudem könnte man genauer ausführen, welche Boni die einzelnen Spezialisierungen nun bringen, dann ließe sich ja auch schnell erkennen was das beste für wen ist.
Was mir auch gut gefallen würde wäre eine Auflistung von Rezepten mit denen man Ledern am einfachsten aufstufen kann.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (21. Januar 2008)

hm aber die leute von buffed interessiert das garnicht...

wenn man mal hier die kommentare ansieht, wird man merken das ich nciht der einzige bin, den das stört:
http://wow.buffed.de/news/4151/wow-lust-auf-leder


----------



## ZAM (21. Januar 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> hm aber die leute von buffed interessiert das garnicht...



Woher weißt du das? Sitzt du in der Redaktion? :-) Unterstellungen führen eigentlich zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis - keine Reaktion, aber da ich schonmal hier bin: Natürlich interessiert uns das, aber wie schon des öfteren Geschrieben. Auf jeden Beitrag in irgendeiner Form zu reagieren kann ein Ganztags-Job sein - dafür hat aber niemand von uns Zeit. Natürlich geht das nicht an uns vorbei, aber Instant-Guide-Überarbeitungen gibt's leider nur in der perfekten Welt. Geduld. 

Natürlich sind Bugs im Lederverarbeitungs-Guide unschön - aber momentan nicht zu ändern. Wird aber überarbeitet.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (22. Januar 2008)

jippie reaktion 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein kurzes: "zur kenntnis genommen, wird bearbeitet" würde da schon einiges helfen. und dein postcount in die höhe treiben.


----------



## Psalmensang (24. Januar 2008)

Hallo Community,

vielen Dank für die konstruktive Kritik, über die ich mich sehr gefreut habe.
Danke auch für das Bemerken des Fehlers bei den Mats für

176-191
 Barbarische Schultern
120 Schweres Leder
20 Seidenstoffballen
20 Feiner Faden

da bin ich wohl in die falsche Zeile beim Abtippen gerutscht, es muss natürlich


176-191
 Barbarische Schultern
120 Schweres Leder
15 Geschmeidiger schwerer Balg
30 Feiner Faden

lauten.

@ichbinnichtschuld:
Möglicherweise bist du mit der von Dir propagierten Skillung gut durchs Spiel gekommen, aber aus den
Foren:

Leder Guide allakhazam.com
und 
offizielles WoW Forum -> Sticky Lederguide

durch langes Diskutieren in der Gilde und durch mein eigenes Spielen habe ich mir eine andere Meinung gebildet. Also, bevor du ellenlang flamest und einen Guide nieder machst, der durchaus richtig ist, denk mal nochmal drüber nach...  dass zwei Spieler WoW unterschiedlich spielen, aber doch beide richtig!

Zur Berechnung des Knotenhautleders: Damit es einfach und simpel ist, nehme ich im skilltree die bestmögliche Chance auf einen Fertigkeitenpunkt an, denn sobald ich mit einer anderen Chance rechne, verschieben sich alle anderen herzustellenden Waren. Vor allem bei teilfertigen Produkten wie Knotenhautleder oder Unverwüstliches Leder, die man ja für alle weiterführenden Produkte verarbeitet, sollte jedem klar sein, dass man beim skillen hier soviele Produkte wie möglich herstellt - und diese teilfertigen Produkte dann weiterverarbeitet.
Es macht ja auch keinen Sinn, diese Teile zu skillen und sobald sie grün werden auf ein anderes Produkt umzuspringen, für das man widerum genau diese Lederstücke (in großer Anzahl) benötigt.
Im nächsten Berufe Guide werde ich das deutlicher kenntlich machen - versprochen!

...und sorry an alle Moonkins - ich hab euch nicht erwähnt, aber auch nicht vergessen. Das nächste Mal seit ihr dran und der Schami fällt dafür unter den Tisch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Grüße

Psalmensang
aka Alex


----------



## grempf (25. Januar 2008)

Der Irrglaube das es für Heilschamanen sinnvoll ist sich mit Lederverarbeitung zu beschäftigen ist leider weit verbreitet. Da ist der Einwand von ichbinnichtschuld völlig berechtigt. Ich bin leider auch Lederer mit meinem Schami geworden und kann jetzt ausser Trommeln nichts wirklich sinnvolles herrstelln. Es wär sicherlich praktisch wenn ihr die entsprechenden Absätze wie vorgeschlagen ändert könntet.


----------



## ZAM (25. Januar 2008)

grempf schrieb:


> Der Irrglaube das es für Heilschamanen sinnvoll ist sich mit Lederverarbeitung zu beschäftigen ist leider weit verbreitet. Da ist der Einwand von ichbinnichtschuld völlig berechtigt. Ich bin leider auch Lederer mit meinem Schami geworden und kann jetzt ausser Trommeln nichts wirklich sinnvolles herrstelln.



Ich bin mit der Lederei als Melee-Schami recht zufrieden - Auch wenn ich manchmal gern mal Hammerschmiedemeister wär. ;-)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (25. Januar 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin mit der Lederei als Melee-Schami recht zufrieden - Auch wenn ich manchmal gern mal Hammerschmiedemeister wär. ;-)


ich als ele-shami auch ;-) mit dem set des drachenlederers. was soll man als ele sich auch sonst selber herstellen. ne bop schmiede casterwaffe wäre allerdings ein anreiz.
nur heiler sind gekniffen, da das leder-heal-set wille statt mp5 raufhat.



Psalmensang schrieb:


> Leder Guide allakhazam.com
> und
> offizielles WoW Forum -> Sticky Lederguide


beide guides sind inzwischen veraltet. jeder lederer kann zb die drachenschuppensets herstellen usw. lediglich was man vom trainer bekommt ist noch entscheidend für die skillungswahl (also nur die 70er sets).
so kann ich als drachenlderer zb: das gesamte blaue Drachenschuppenset (ehm Drachenlederer), das gesamte Lebendige Set (ehm Elelederer) und Frostsäbler/Chimären/Vulkansets (ehm Stammeslederer), sowie alle 6 blauen 40er Rezepte, die man von den 3 Lehrern bekommt. (siehe mein buffed profil)

somit bleibt, das jeder der weiterhin behaupt, ele-lederer sei gut für ele-shamis, sich a) das 70er-set nicht angeschaut hat, oder b) nicht weiß was ein ele-shami ist.


und das war kein flame sondern ernst gemeinte konstruktive kritik. die stelle an der ich flame bitte mal rot markieren, ich kann sie einfach nicht entdecken.
und nun ist ja auch erkenntlich, woher die fehler rühren, das nich du den fehler begangen hast, sondern dich lediglich auf inzwischen ungültig gepatchte guides gestützt hast. was du als stoffie durchaus nicht wissen konntest.

MfG Bone


----------



## Psalmensang (26. Januar 2008)

Huhu,

mal ein Vorschlag:

Der Lederguide erlebt spätestens mit neuen Mustern durch die neue Erweiterung eine Überarbeitung. Sofern ich die machen kann/darf, nehm ich dich mit ins Boot (als Berater, oder sowas) ....

Lust?


Grüße

Psalmensang


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (27. Januar 2008)

gerne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sofern ich da noch lederer bin. und wenn wotlk irgendwann erscheint noch spiele^^


----------

